# Exhaust help needed



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi all,

at the weekend I planned to clean up my exhaust tips and come on and brag about how good they looked.

this hasnt quite gone to plan. It all started well however the black that is on there does not apear to be shifting. I thought this was carbon build up as it started to come off when the PW caught it however now it is not coming off and it apears to be more like paint.

below is waht I did and I would really appreciate advice on how to get this off.

This was it before I started:




























these were my weapons of attack:

Megs super degreaser at 4:1 ratio - left to soak for a few minutes
stiff bristle brush to aggitate super degreaser
Britemax chrome cut and finish
#00 grade wire wool










area masked up










super degreaser at work










and what I was left with after the Britemax was used



















I really need some help in what to use to get this off as want the chrome to be shining.

many thanks


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

*Exhaust Tailpipe *

Two things that can ruin the freshly detailed look of a vehicle; dirty glass or exhaust tips; the exhaust tips can sometimes make or break the rear view of an otherwise pristine vehicle.

Spray down the inside and outside of the tips with P21S® Total Auto Wash or P21S® Polishing Soap, allow to remain in place, it will to start break down the grime. To clean the outside parts of the exhaust use either a Mini E-Z Detail brush (they are perfect for cleaning the areas between dual-tips) or an old micro fibre used strictly for dirty jobs and Optimum Metal Polish.

Wipe down the (inside and outside) exhaust tips to remove initial carbon deposit and any water 'spots' using P21S Total Auto Wash and a micro fibre towel. Polish using P21S® Polishing Soap (not intended for use on painted, clear coated or anodized surfaces) and/or Optimum Metal Polish and a terry cloth towel on the insides of the tips

Now move on to the outside of the tips once again with Optimum Metal Polish and an older microfiber towel that is no longer used for the painted surfaces, ensure to polish with the grain. Finish Kare FK1000P or Zoopseal are ideal choice as protection as they are both designed to withstand high temp and are extremely durable.

*Chrome Exhaust*

Blue-Job Chrome and Metal Polish (note to self, be careful when typing the name of this product  ) has a unique non abrasive, highly concentrated, powder formula, guaranteed to remove bluing and add a long lasting shine, without scratching or dulling the finish surface. Blue-Job will leave your product brilliant, clean, dry and more resistant to future bluing or tarnishing.

_ * Note:* The inside of some vehicles exhaust tips are painted with a matte black heat resistant paint, do not use wire or bronze as this will remove the paint. This type of finish can be renewed by cleaning them well, and spraying High Temp Flat Black (Matte) Satin Paint that is available from n auto store (Dupli Color)

1. Dinan tips are titanium with the all-blue tip clean with P21S Polishing Soap Do not use in using a metal polish as there's nothing to shine
2.	Bare aluminium will oxidise (turn a brackish yellow colour) if a highly acidic or alkaline product is used. 
3.	Brillo® Scratch less All Purpose Pads - the Pads scour without scratching, so they're perfect for a wide range of cleaning projects._

Using chrome cleaner will remove the dulling that a car wash concentrate can't. Apply a chrome cleaner (Semichrome or Mother's Mag and Aluminium Polish) to a cool, dry exhaust, do not let the cleaner dry on the surface, for stubborn stains use #0000 synthetic steel wool and the metal polish.

To clean exhaust piping use a polishing powder (Blue Coral Blue Buster) to remove 'blue' from exhaust pipes wet towel and polish, it will not scratch chrome, can also be used on brass and stainless steel. Clean exhaust piping with Luster Strips. Protect the exhaust with a polymer (Zoopseal) sealant (See also Chrome / Stainless Steel Exhaust)

*Recommended products-* a) Cleaning- any uncoated, non-ferrous metal surface - brass, gold, silver, aluminium, magnesium, pewter, chrome, sterling, copper, stainless steel (P21S Polishing Soap) can be brought to a brilliant shine using Simichrome.

b) Protection - Zoopseal protects unfinished, brushed or polished steel, stainless steel, brass, aluminium and chrome parts from oxidation and eliminates the need for repeat polishing and extensive cleaning


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Use a Dremel with a wire brush attatchment, that's what we do if they're thick with black crud like yours are.

Same as this:









Takes literally minutes and brings them up like new :thumb:


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

TOGWT said:


> *Exhaust Tailpipe *
> 
> Two things that can ruin the freshly detailed look of a vehicle; dirty glass or exhaust tips; the exhaust tips can sometimes make or break the rear view of an otherwise pristine vehicle.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all this however I am struggling to see out of the many suggestion which one is specific to mine. there is a bit about the matt paint which may be what I have on mine but why has some come off and some wont?


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

Clark @ PB said:


> Use a Dremel with a wire brush attatchment, that's what we do if they're thick with black crud like yours are.
> 
> Same as this:
> 
> ...


now that looks like it will scrath the hell out of it? also this will not be able to do the outside that is closest to the bumper as it wont fit?

thanks for replying though and any other advice would really help.


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi,

I have looked on the internet and one site mentioned Xylene as a product to remove paint from exhausts. any one know anything about this product?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

If the dremel scratched it would we really use these attachments?

They also fit all the way round the tips no bother,the rest will polish up with the wire wool and a bit of patience.


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

Clark @ PB said:


> If the dremel scratched it would we really use these attachments?
> 
> They also fit all the way round the tips no bother,the rest will polish up with the wire wool and a bit of patience.


Excellent, thank you for the info and will get on this. what grade wire wool do you dare go to as I have currently used #00 grade


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

I had the same "look" on my last E46 325i - I never managed to get rid of that black crap!

sorry.

You might be better seeing if you can get the trims off - you know they were an option on the SE and std on the M-Sport (I can't tell what you have) so if you can get them off, they can be bought from your local dealer for quite a reasonable cost - i think they are about the £25 mark if I remember correct (could be mistaken though)

realoem says they are $40 so perhaps a bit more than £25 - worth a look though:
http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=ET56&mospid=47644&btnr=18_0470&hg=18&fg=95


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

gkerr4 said:


> I had the same "look" on my last E46 325i - I never managed to get rid of that black crap!
> 
> sorry.
> 
> ...


Now this does sound interesting, thank you for this. my car is a 2001 330i loon so pressume these were an optional extra?

how do you get the trim off?

After looking at them I reckon I have the black ones and it is black matt paint on top of the chrome and have managed to remove some of it. new ones would be easier if they are easy to get off and on?


----------



## pld118 (Jan 19, 2011)

Beemer 330 said:


> Now this does sound interesting, thank you for this. my car is a 2001 330i loon so pressume these were an optional extra?
> 
> how do you get the trim off?


If they are an 'extra', each sleeve had a small screw/ visible towards the back end of the sleeve/ used to hold the sleeve in place... that was the case on my E46 1999 (V) 323iSE and I know this because when I bought my car it had a twin exhaust with 2 seperate black sleeves... and I bought chrome sleeves from the BMW Parts Dept because the chrome looked better...


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

^^ this can be true - and my neighbours '99 328i coupe had screw on ones - but on my 2003 coupe the trims had a, hmm, difficult to say, like a wedge just into the bottom of the trim that would fold when the trims were pushed over the exhaust, but then dug in and held firm if you tried to pull them off!

they do come in Black and brushed chrome by the way.

they are an extra - this is why you see a lot of both 4 and 6 cyl models with either rounded end (trim) or thin metal 'plain' exhaust.


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

pld118 said:


> If they are an 'extra', each sleeve had a small screw/ visible towards the back end of the sleeve/ used to hold the sleeve in place... that was the case on my E46 1999 (V) 323iSE and I know this because when I bought my car it had a twin exhaust with 2 seperate black sleeves... and I bought chrome sleeves from the BMW Parts Dept because the chrome looked better...


Thanks for this info peeps, it is looking more and more like I have just stripped the black paint that was meant to be on them....lol

when I was trying to clean them I remember feeling a small circular indent towards the back of the sleeve so I am assuming this is the screw hole however will have a look.

Is this all that is holding them on?

do you mind me asking how much you paid?


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

FWIW I (as pld118) think that the chrome ones look better!


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

gkerr4 said:


> FWIW I (as pld118) think that the chrome ones look better!


100% agree, especially on a silver car that already has chrome trim round the windows. this is just the right amount and when kept clean can look great.


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

gkerr4 said:


> ^^ this can be true - and my neighbours '99 328i coupe had screw on ones - but on my 2003 coupe the trims had a, hmm, difficult to say, like a wedge just into the bottom of the trim that would fold when the trims were pushed over the exhaust, but then dug in and held firm if you tried to pull them off!
> 
> they do come in Black and brushed chrome by the way.
> 
> they are an extra - this is why you see a lot of both 4 and 6 cyl models with either rounded end (trim) or thin metal 'plain' exhaust.


this does make sense about the normal and optional extra, I pressume the normal thin pipes are still there they are just covered by the extra tips and the thin ones are what I can see inside?


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

here's a thread on BMWland which might be of interest - they were £20 when this was written!
http://www.bmwland.co.uk/forums//viewtopic.php?f=4&t=58125


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

Beemer 330 said:


> this does make sense about the normal and optional extra, I pressume the normal thin pipes are still there they are just covered by the extra tips and the thin ones are what I can see inside?


yes - thats right - the thicker trims just cover over the exhaust (which is roughly the same length without the trims as it is with)


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

gkerr4 said:


> here's a thread on BMWland which might be of interest - they were £20 when this was written!
> http://www.bmwland.co.uk/forums//viewtopic.php?f=4&t=58125


Thanks, this has been very useful.

it would apear from the posts above there are 2 types, one with a screw fixing and one with a folding clamp? can these both be removed and as easy as each other?


----------



## pld118 (Jan 19, 2011)

Beemer 330 said:


> Thanks for this info peeps, it is looking more and more like I have just stripped the black paint that was meant to be on them....lol
> 
> when I was trying to clean them I remember feeling a small circular indent towards the back of the sleeve so I am assuming this is the screw hole however will have a look.
> 
> ...


From memory, the small flat headed screw went in through a small square lug or recess on the sleeve. It was about 10 years ago but I think it was about £25 for both.


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

I have had a look, there is no screw so I assume these are the other ones that clamp on.

any one know how to remove them?


----------

